# Graphics.drawImage()



## Guest (15. Feb 2008)

hey, 
komme damit nicht klar.

Ich weiss nicht so recht wie ich das machen soll, also wie ich bilddateien (jpg) da rein krieg.

Die Methode will ein "Image", was aber abstrakt ist und das ich nicht erstellen kann.
Dann hab ichs mit nem BufferedImage versucht, kann dem aber nicht den Pfad der Bilddatei übergeben, weil er nur irgendwelche komischen int-werte etc will.

kann mir bitte einer erklären, wie ich ein bild, zb "textures/test.jpg" mit der Methode drawImage() auf einem Panel einzechnen lassen kann?

vielen dank


----------



## Marco13 (15. Feb 2008)

AAFSE (als Analogie zu RTFM, Ask A F... Search Engine). Schau mal nach ImageIO.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Feb 2008)

> Ask A F... Search Engine

schreib es doch ruhig aus:
Ask A Forum Search Engine


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2008)

die komplette API von Graphics erwähnt nichts von "ImageIO", und bekannte suchmaschinen geben bei eingabe von drawImage() auch nix mit ImageIO zurück, also wieso sollte ich auf die Idee kommen, mir ImageIO anzusehen? Das ist auch nur eine von 5000 klassen in der API.
Du findet vielleicht tausend Treffer bei google wenn du darüber was wissen willst, aber du musst bedenken dass ich als Anfänger ja gar nicht weiss, nach _was_ ich suchen muss.

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## DocRandom (15. Feb 2008)

Komisch, wenn ich hier im Forum bei der Suche *ImageIO* eingebe, kommt:
Die Suche hat 700 Ergebnisse ergeben.
dabei raus!

ofg
DocRandom


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2008)

> ofg



du kannst dich abregen, bitte...
Ich sage nochmal: ich hatte probleme mit der drawImage() funktion. Ich hab noch nie etwas von ImageIO gehört.
Und dann soll ich nach ImageIO suchen? Wenn die nirgendwo in der Graphics-API erwähnt wird?

So wie du das hier hinstellt bräuchte ich ja erst die Antwort auf die Frage, um die Frage zu stellen.

Denk mal nach :wink:


----------



## Marco13 (16. Feb 2008)

Stimmt. Auf ImageIO kommt niemand. Aber auf sowas wie "java drawImage", das bei einer recht bekannten Suchmaschine als zweites Ergebnis 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/images/drawimage.html
liefert, und damit auch 
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/images/index.html
und speziell
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/2d/images/loadimage.html
aber auch sowas wie
http://www.uta.fi/~jl/pguibook/examples/Image_Java/DrawImage_java.html
wo die Alternative zu ImageIO (nämlich Toolkit.createImage) verwendet wird.

Alles zusammen mit fix-und-fertigen Beispielanwendungen, die man einfach compilieren und starten kann. Java macht es einem da doch leicht. Wenn du glaubst, das wäre schwer: Versuch' mal, mit C++ ein JPG-Bild zu laden und anzuzeigen. Viel Spaß.


----------

